# A Couple of Fatties and some SPAM Appetizers



## the dude abides (Aug 8, 2010)

Had about 25 people at my house yesterday for little BBQ party.  I have a friend who's recently picked up the smoking bug and I've been helping him out via phone while he's been trying his hand at smoking.  So it seemed like I was due for a smoke myself and could introduce him and others to some new things beyond ribs and pulled pork.  Don't get me wrong.  I love ribs and PP.  Just wanted to give these folks a little something different.  So I did two 5lb Corned Beef Briskets, one 5lb bonless pork butt, four split chicken breasts, one breakfast fattie, one pizza fattie, and two cans of SPAM.  All this to be done on my 18.5" WSM.  Gonna be a full house!








Something they'd never heard of was fatties and smoked SPAM.  Most had never even tried spam.  So here we go...

Let's do the Breakfast Fattie first.  I started off with a 1lb chub of Jimmy Dean Regular Sausage.  I rolled it out in a 1 gallon zip lock bag and put it in the freezer while I prepped the filling







I diced up 1/2 of a small yellow onion, sautee'd that then added 3 large scrambled eggs with a splash of milk and set that in the fridge to cool down.

A did a mini weave with bacon.  Mini since I'm going to use 1 lb of bacon for both fatties.







Split down the sides of the baggie and lay it open







Layed down the onion and egg mixture







and then my secret that makes this fattie so darned delicious...smoked Gouda cheese.  It's tastes awesome and melts to a nice smooth consistency.  Yes, it's store bought.







All rolled up and moved over to the bacon







Ready to go take a rest until cooking time while I prep the pizza fattie







Here's the start of the pizza fatty.  Same sausage, same story getting it rolled out.  Now added some pizza sauce







a generous helping of Parmesan cheese







a bunch of pepperoni







I used Mozzerella string cheese thinking it would melt into a nice gooey mess in the middle.  I didn't melt very well.  I'll use shredded next time. 







and some shredded cheddar







go take a nap with your friend the Breakfast Fattie







Foiled my Dudestramis and got the fatties working as an appetizer







WSM is packed.  I've got a 5lb butt on the bottom and 4 split chicken breasts.

Time to get the SPAM ready.  I did two cans of SPAM I did a cross hatch cut and sprinked with some rub







I threw those on the smoker for about an hour and a half.  No temps taken.  Just watched it until the cuts opened up like a bloomin onion.

The fatties hit 170 internal but the bacon was still pretty flimsy so I had started another batch of charcoal and dropped it in the Kettle.  I put the fatties in there to crisp up the bacon.







Looking fine if I do say so myself







and yes, i have really immature friends.  They couldn't resist the photo op

 






I could've made a dozen of these and it wouldn't have been enough.  Both fatties were gone in a matter of seconds.

I grabbed a couple of quick shots before they were gobbled up

Breakfast...







Pizza...







I swear I took a couple picts of the SPAM post cook, but alas I connot find them.  Anyhow, they went nuts over them.  One I left with just the rub and the other I drizzed in Sweet Baby Rays about 30 min before taking off the grate. 

Thanks for checking out my post


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 8, 2010)

Great looking fatties - not sure on the Spam thing - tried it many times and just cant get into it. Maybe add some to pineapple and into a fattie might be OK


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Aug 8, 2010)

Thought I was the only one that had ever smoked Spam. I have never tried a rub on it. I slice it half way threw on one side, flip it over and slice half way between each previous cut, so it looks like a zig zag of cuts. Rub mustard in cuts and all over outside, stick a half ring of pineapple in each cut, and coat with brown sugar. Smoke it till it looks a little crusty and all happy.

Hope you don't mind me adding this to your thread, but couldn't resist seeing how you smoked some Spam.

Thanks for the Qview.


----------



## meateater (Aug 8, 2010)

All looks good. +1 on the smoked spam. I tried a spam fatty once, I had to classify that one, not so good.


----------



## the dude abides (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks all.  I was just wanting to smoke a variety of stuff and the fatties and SPAM were great appetizers while we waited for the rest of the chow.  Found here...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...uple-of-dudestramis-plus-a-lot-of-other-stuff

 


KCbluesNbbq said:


> Thought I was the only one that had ever smoked Spam. I have never tried a rub on it. I slice it half way threw on one side, flip it over and slice half way between each previous cut, so it looks like a zig zag of cuts. Rub mustard in cuts and all over outside, stick a half ring of pineapple in each cut, and coat with brown sugar. Smoke it till it looks a little crusty and all happy.
> 
> Hope you don't mind me adding this to your thread, but couldn't resist seeing how you smoked some Spam.
> 
> Thanks for the Qview.


Sounds interesting.  I don't like SPAM but my kids like it if it's smoked.  I was amazed at the way the party went after it.  Your version sounds better than mine.


----------



## realtorterry (Aug 9, 2010)

god im hungry


----------



## brdprey (Aug 9, 2010)

im simple when it comes to spam, fry in pan, put on bread, some other stuff to drowned the taste.....jk.........just cheese , kinda makes a yummy sami


----------



## the dude abides (Aug 9, 2010)

realtorterry said:


> god im hungry


This sites a killer when you've got the munchies isn't it?
 


brdprey said:


> im simple when it comes to spam, fry in pan, put on bread, some other stuff to drowned the taste.....jk.........just cheese , kinda makes a yummy sami


My dad would fry it up and add a hard fried egg and cheese to eat and make a sammie out of that.  Had that on a few occasions as a kid when dad was in charge of cooking.


----------



## celticgladiator (Aug 10, 2010)

looks great! i like a little spam from time to time. might have to try that out


----------



## old poi dog (Aug 10, 2010)

Aloha Dude,

Spam is good... but  but what got my mouth watering is the Pizza fattie..  I gotta learn to make one soon.


----------



## eman (Aug 10, 2010)

Tried the spam and just can't handle that much salt. The fatties are smokin though.


----------



## mythmaster (Aug 10, 2010)

Cool -- I love me some Spam!  Gonna have to try that.


----------



## chainsaw (Aug 10, 2010)

I love the Spam routine in Monty Python!


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 10, 2010)

As always - GREAT LOOKING STUFF DUDE! I didn't realize you had joined the WSM cult - welcome aboard! lol. FYI - the techincal term is your friend was having a "JR High" moment. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The spam gave me an idea! How does Spam burnt ends sound?.... hmmmm  might have to try that.


----------



## porklvr (Aug 18, 2010)

Those are some great looking fatties!!  i'm gonna have to try the smoked spam, i love spam.  Like someone said above, I 2 remember having spam and egg sandwiches as a kid....my dad also loved to make fried bologna sandwiches when he was in charge as well LOL.  Still love um both today tho.  Looking at all this Q view today is making me hungry, think i'm gonna throw some fatties and ABTs in the big block later on.  oh yeah....and a chunk of spam!!  thanks for the Q view!!


----------

